# how to deal with insecurity!



## Blondie09 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here's the story..My husband
and I are in our mid 20's, we have been happily married for almost 3 years now. We have a very open and honest relationship. Yesterday as I was on my way home after work, I stopped somewhere to get a quick bite to eat. This guy came up and started flirting with me, introducing himself, but I cut him off politely, letting him know that I was a married woman. I got home, and told my husband what happened, and said it doesn't bother him at all, because he trusts me completely. So then, he said "So you think I don't get approached by women? Well, It happens to me often." For some reason, I got very curious and started asking questions, and he told me exactly the last time when a woman started hitting on him, but he let her know that he was married and ended it there, showing her he wasn't interested. I didn't dare ask about the other times that it happened, because just thinking about other women flirting with him makes me upset.
I'm such an insecure person, and I guess I have this fear that another woman will try and steal him away. My husband said I shouldn't be worried one bit and reassured me that he married me because he wants to be with me, and ONLY me. He told me that I am the most beautiful woman inside and out, and that not in a million years could he have found someone like me... I believe everything he says! So I gotta ask, has anyone on here faced the same insecurity issues in their marriage? and If so, how do you deal with it? Here I am at work, I just can't get it off my mind! Yeah, I'm sure a lot of people will say I'm making a huge deal out of nothing, but it just gets to me. Thanks.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

I wouldn't say you are making a huge deal out of nothing but that situation and your is very common obviously, it's human nature but still can be destructive so watch it.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Please try to "drop it". Insecurity will spoil a great marriage.


----------



## makingmymarriagework (Apr 13, 2009)

I've faced the same issues, and sometimes still do, but you have to remember, your husband married YOU.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I am in agreement,. I flirt, and I talk to all kinds of women, but my wife is the love of my life, I could have no other. 

Your husband, just like you is "honored" that people of the opposite sex find him attractive, but he knows, he is on a mental and spiritual connection with you, and that is so much stronger.

Your husband is not interested in any other women, he wants you and you only.

Just like you want him only.


----------

